# Herb roll recipe needed



## Shellygloo (Sep 20, 2006)

hello!

I want to make herb rolls for a special Italian dinner on Friday.  I have fresh basil, rosemary and thyme.  Anyone have a good recipe?

Thanks!!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish I could help and although I'm very happy with my bread, I can't make rolls to save my life.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an easy one that is delicious. A pull apart herb bread.
Get frozen bread dough. You need two loaves of it.
Thaw
Let rise in a bowl. Punch down. Butter a tube pan. Pinch off pieces of bread dough about an inch in diameter. Roll in olive oil and then in herb mixture. Put in the bottom of the tube pan. Keep building until dough is used up. Pour any extra oil and herbs over th top.
Allow to rise. Bake @ 350* about 30 minutes or until golden and done. Serve with olive oil/coarse pepper, etc.


----------



## philso (Sep 20, 2006)

i almost never use a recipe for bread.  i know that the joy of cooking has a couple of good roll recipes.  if you're not afraid to "wing it", here's how i'd go about it.

 - first, dissolve a tablespoon or so of yeast in some warm water.  
 - scald a couple of cups of milk and then add 1/4 or so of butter (or olive oil), stirring until the butter melts. pour into a large bowl.
 - add a teaspoon or so of salt and a tablespoon or so of sugar, to the milk
 - when it's not hot to the touch, beat in a couple of eggs and the yeast.
 - stir in 3 or 4 cups of bread flour and your herbs
 - turn onto a floured surface, and knead in another cup or two of flour. as i say, i don't use a recipe, so i just eyeball it. knead it for about 5 or 10 minutes (i don't ever time myself either), until the dough shiny, elastic, and no longer sticky.
 - wash and dry the bowl you just used, then oil it using butter, shortening, olive oil, etc.
 - place the dough in the bowl and roll it around a bit, so the bottom and sides of the dough also get greased. then flip it upside-down, so the greased side is up.
 - cover and let rise until about double in bulk. i just use an inverted plastic shopping bag, so it forms a dome over the bowl. otherwise, use saran wrap or you can wet and wring out a tea towel.
 - punch down the dough and divide into small balls of about 2 ounces or so each. the size can vary, but try to make them uniform by weight.
 - place on a greased baking pan and let rise, again, until double or even more. either space them well apart on a cookie sheet for separate rolls, or not so far apart in a deeper cake pan for rolls which you will pull apart.
 - glazing them with milk or an egg-wash will make them look pretty spiffy
 - bake in a moderately hot oven until the tops are just turning golden, maybe 20 minutes or so
 - turn them onto a rack to cool if you want a crispier crust, or place a damp teatowel or dishcloth on the rack, turn out the rolls, and cover with a damp cloth.

if you have them on hand, i think that chopped sun-dried tomatoes and/ or olives would also compliment the herbs and your dinner very nicely

good luck


----------



## flukx (Sep 21, 2006)

Below is a recipe I typed out for a friend earlier today...You could substitute herbs for the pesto as well. A good bread, especially if you have a sourdough starter going, but below should be fine as well.
 
Sun-dried Tomato and Pesto Bread
 
1 package active dry yeast (1/4 ounce or 7 grams)
2 Tablespoons sugar
1 cup warm water
3-4 Tablespoons pesto
3-3.5 cups white flour (type 405)
1 Tablespoon salt (sea salt is best)
½ cup chopped sun-dried tomatoes
 
1) Combine yeast, water, 1 Tablespoon sugar in small bowl, mix. Let stand for 10 minutes or until “frothy”
2) In large mixing bowl, combine 2 cups flour, salt and 1 Tablespoon sugar. Add yeast mixture, pesto and sun-dried tomatoes (if “dry” tomatoes, also add 3 tablespoons olive oil…if tomatoes are packed in oil already, no need to add additional olive oil)
3) Keep adding flour slowly while mixing. When the dough pulls away from the side of the bowl, remove it and place on a floured countertop. Begin kneeding dough (folding in half and pressing down hard, repeat) and continue adding small amounts of flour while kneeding until dough is no longer sticky---10-15 minutes total kneeding. Do not add too much flour or bread will be heavy and not rise properly. It should still be a little sticky, but smooth, easy to handle, and fairly elastic.
4) Put ball-shaped dough into a clean, greased (olive oil) bowl and cover bowl with greased saran wrap. Let rise for 1.5 hours or until doubled in size.
5) Dump risen dough onto floured countertop and lightly “punch” it down (this pushes the accumulated “air” throughout the loaf and makes it rise better). Shape into a round loaf and place it on a greased baking pan. Preheat oven to 450F
6) Let dough rise on baking pan for another 30 minutes while oven preheats
7) Put dough in hot oven and bake for 20 minutes.
8) Turn down oven temperature to 300 degrees and bake for 15 minutes or until well browned. Bread should sound hollow when you tap on the bottom.
9) Let cool for 30 minutes on a rack that allows air to circulate around entire loaf (otherwise bottom will be soggy).
10) Serve with anything or eat by itself (good with soups, pasta and fish)


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a wonderful herb bread/roll recipe that I use.  The herbs added to the dough for one loaf or 12 rolls are; 1/4 dried onion flakes, 2 T. dried parsley and 1 t. oregano.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 21, 2006)

I really like this one, I use it all the time to make rolls.

1/4 cup crisco 
2 tbsp. sugar
1/2 cup boiling water
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. oregano
1 tsp. chives
1 tsp. sage
1/2 cup warm water
1 pkg. yeast
1 egg
3 cups bread flour

Cream together the crisco, sugar, herbs, salt, sugar.  Add boiling water.  Mix together the yeast and warm water.  Add 1 1/2 cups flour, add yeast mixture, add egg, add remaining 1 1/2 cups flour. Knead and then let dough rise until it doubles, about 1 hour.  Shape into crescents of rolls and let dough rise another hour.  Bake at 350 until brown, about 15 mins.  I add wheat germ to these sometimes, and sometimes parmesean cheese or poppy seeds.  They are really flaky and light.  Hope you like them.


----------



## Shellygloo (Sep 21, 2006)

*thank-you for the herb bread/roll recipes!*

Thank-you all for your thoughtful responses.  These all sound excellent.  Since I have to work Friday I think I'll go for the easier one--the herb pull apart rolls.  I LOVE to cook but I'm not a very good baker.  I do love to make things from scratch tho and I value the talent that comes with that great recipe that was sent.  I love to cook with garden fresh ingredients if at all possible.  I'm having my sweetie over for supper on Friday and I've prepared some of the dinner already.  Here's my menu:

Spaghetti with hot Italian sausage & fresh grated Parmesean
(I made the spaghetti sauce with 1 jar of bottled sauce, 1 can diced tomatoes, and 4 big orange garden tomatoes, lots of garlic & fresh herbs)

Simple green salad with homemade Vinegrette

Pull apart herb rolls

McIntosh Apple Crisp

Y'all stop by around 7 PM!

Thanks again...Shelly


----------

